# Seca no Noroeste de Portugal



## frederico (21 Mai 2011 às 19:03)

Chamo a atenção para os baixos níveis de precipitação no Noroeste português nesta primavera climatológica. 

A 31 de Abril o cenário era este:







Tendo em conta as previsões, a  31 de Maio o cenário será este no Norte do país:






No Noroeste, as precipitações médias rondam os 100 mm para cada um dos meses da Primavera climatológica; estes valores são superiores nas montanhas. Contudo, na maioria das estações, nem foram acumulados 50 mm. E tal é péssimo para os ecossistemas da região, sendo que o cenário fica ainda mais preocupante tendo em conta as elevadas temperaturas de Abril. 

Curiosamente, o Algarve e o Baixo Alentejo tiveram uma Primavera muitíssimo chuvosa.


----------



## belem (21 Mai 2011 às 21:54)

Interessante!

Obrigado.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Mai 2011 às 13:34)

Também seca em Galiza (Pontevedra). E ainda mais no Cantabrico. A precipitaçao de abril em Andalucia foi o triplo que em Euskadi (Pais Vasco) e Asturias.


----------



## 1337 (23 Mai 2011 às 00:28)

Obrigada Frederico por abrires este tópico.

Pode.se dizer que o sul virou o norte e o norte virou o sul nesta primavera, o que não é nada bom.


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2011 às 01:21)

Desta vez não é o Sul que está a secar, o que é bastante invulgar, mas basta ter-mos um bom evento convectivo em que o Norte seja mais atingido para repor os valores normais para época, ou pelo menos minimizar o problema... Pelo menos é essa a minha esperança e desejo.


----------



## 1337 (23 Mai 2011 às 01:33)

MSantos disse:


> Desta vez não é o Sul que está a secar, o que é bastante invulgar, mas basta ter-mos um bom evento convectivo em que o Norte seja mais atingido para repor os valores normais para época, ou pelo menos minimizar o problema... Pelo menos é essa a minha esperança e desejo.



O pior é que quando se fala em convectividade o contemplado é sempre mais o sul e o interior,o litoral norte está numa seca bastante grave: abril foi muito seco e maio vai acabar ainda muito mais seco. Começa a ser preocupante, é que depois de maio vem o verão..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Mai 2011 às 02:30)

E de facto é simultaneamente a região do país com os níveis de agua armazenados nas albufeiras mais baixos (com excepção da bacia do Arada, mas que em comparação a própria média esta relativamente bem, enquanto que Cávado e Lima estão abaixo da média, o douro esta no pico médio exacto). A produção hidroeléctrica destas regiões do Norte deva agravar esta situação se não bem racionada.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


É de salientar que estes dados são do final do mês de Abril, quer isto dizer que depois dos fenómenos convectivos da semana passada que ocorreram sim a Sul a situação de contraste agravou-se mais certamente.


----------



## frederico (23 Mai 2011 às 09:02)

O Noroeste, nos meses de Primavera, costuma ter precipitação média a rondar os 100 mm nas estações próximas do litoral, e valores bem superiores nas montanhas. E nestes meses, uma importante fonte de precipitação são as extremidades de frentes que atravessam o Atlântico Norte em direcção às ilhas britânicas e à França. O sistema Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela e a barreira de condensação do Noroeste (Caramulo, Marão, Gerês, etc) mais a Cordilheira Cantábrica «acomodam» essas frentes. O interior fica assim mais dependente de fenómenos convectivos, e o Sul de depressões à nossa latitude. Ora nesta Primavera o Noroeste não tem sido atravessado por frentes, e para o ser durante o Verão, e repor alguma normalidade, será necessário que o anticlone fica um pouco mais a sul, para a Galiza e o Noroeste de Portugal levarem com os restos das frentes que durante o Verão se deslocam em direcção à Europa Média e do Norte. De qualquer das formas, muito do mal já está feito, mas como no Noroeste temos diversas espécies que não toleram mais de dois meses secos por ano hidrológico, seria óptimo que tivéssemos um Verão fresco e com precipitação acima da média.


----------



## frederico (1 Jun 2011 às 15:57)

Boa parte da Galiza continua com precipitações abaixo da média a 31 de Maio. Se vierem agora 4 meses secos será péssimo para os ecossistemas, péssimo.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Jun 2011 às 16:07)

Epah que exagero o Norte a Galiza está a secar ou meu deus!!!!Ganhem Juizo!!! que exagero lá por ter tido 2 meses secos ou com menor percipitação não significa rigorosamente nada zero!!! daqui a 15 dias falamos e depois vêm o que está a secar!!!que sensacionalismo daqui a pouco a Suiça tambem esteve a secar no Mês de Março ahahahah !!Esquecem-se é de dizer que entre Outubro e Março praticamente não parou de chover no Norte de Portugal como acontece quase sempre.
Isto dava uma excelente capa do Correio da Manha!!!advinhem porquê???O Noroeste em Portugal Jamais irá secar desculpem vos desiludir!!!!
Oh meu deus a Galiza a Cantabria o Pais Vasco tambem estão a secar!!!! Big LOL já agora a Suiça e o Norte de Italia onde tambem não choveu praticamente nada.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Jun 2011 às 16:15)

frederico disse:


> Chamo a atenção para os baixos níveis de precipitação no Noroeste português nesta primavera climatológica.
> 
> A 31 de Abril o cenário era este:
> 
> ...



Preocupante???!!!!!! LOL descansa o que referes não tem praticamente consequências praticas nenhumas!!! Não te preocupes...
Vou ser muito sincero muita gente ao querer encontrar coisas e fenomenos especiais e extraordinarios,acabam por vezes sem querer devido ao seu elevado exagero por faltar ao respeito aquelas regiões do planeta que realmente tem secas a sério e falta de agua...dizer que existe Seca no Norte de Portugal ou na Galiza é uma afronta intelectual no meu entender pouco qualificavel...pode-se e deve-se registar e salientar o fenomeno mas nunca o considerar preocupante ou Grave....LOL por essa ordem de ideias a região de Lisboa ou de Setubal tinham todos os anos problemas serissimos de seca.

Desculpem a sinceridade!!!!
Cumps


----------



## frederico (1 Jun 2011 às 16:38)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Epah que exagero o Norte a Galiza está a secar ou meu deus!!!!Ganhem Juizo!!! que exagero lá por ter tido 2 meses secos ou com menor percipitação não significa rigorosamente nada zero!!! daqui a 15 dias falamos e depois vêm o que está a secar!!!que sensacionalismo daqui a pouco a Suiça tambem esteve a secar no Mês de Março ahahahah !!Esquecem-se é de dizer que entre Outubro e Março praticamente não parou de chover no Norte de Portugal como acontece quase sempre.
> Isto dava uma excelente capa do Correio da Manha!!!advinhem porquê???O Noroeste em Portugal Jamais irá secar desculpem vos desiludir!!!!
> Oh meu deus a Galiza a Cantabria o Pais Vasco tambem estão a secar!!!! Big LOL já agora a Suiça e o Norte de Italia onde tambem não choveu praticamente nada.



O Norte já vai com três meses muito secos, a saber Março, Abril e Maio. E por acaso, calhou logo na Primavera climatológica. Se soubesse alguma coisa sobre o tipo de ecossistemas que há no Noroeste e sobre a sua vegetação endémica ou espécies de anfíbios não teria escrito esses disparates. Seca no Outono ou no Inverno não é o mesmo que seca na Primavera. Percebeu?


----------



## frederico (1 Jun 2011 às 16:42)

Só para dar um exemplo, a árvore predominante na vegetação endémica do Noroeste é o carvalho-roble, a qual não tolera bem mais de dois meses secos; por isso, mais ou menos a sul da Mealhada só surge nas montanhas da Cordilheira Central, e pouco mais. Estamos em Maio e a região está em seca, se o Verão for quente e seco, e se só voltar a chover a sério daqui a 3 ou 4 meses será péssimo para espécies como o carvalho-roble.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2011 às 17:15)

Um pouco de instrução.



> Índice de Seca
> 
> O IM utiliza o índice PDSI (Palmer Drought Severity Index), desenvolvido por Palmer (1965) e implementado e calibrado para Portugal Continental (Pires, 2003). Este índice *baseia-se no conceito do balanço da água tendo em conta dados da quantidade de precipitação, temperatura do ar e capacidade de água disponível no solo* e permite detectar a ocorrência de períodos de seca classificando-os em termos de intensidade :
> 
> ...




E agora dados observados:

Porto


----------



## belem (1 Jun 2011 às 18:37)

frederico disse:


> Só para dar um exemplo, a árvore predominante na vegetação endémica do Noroeste é o carvalho-roble, a qual não tolera bem mais de dois meses secos; por isso, mais ou menos a sul da Mealhada só surge nas montanhas da Cordilheira Central, e pouco mais. Estamos em Maio e a região está em seca, se o Verão for quente e seco, e se só voltar a chover a sério daqui a 3 ou 4 meses será péssimo para espécies como o carvalho-roble.



Se a situação ficar mais grave, o roble poderá começar a perder as folhas para sobreviver e a ter que utilizar o seu metabolismo basal. Isto já são medidas de sobrevivência extremas e não exemplos óptimos de desenvolvimento ( nem poderiam ser).
Claro que isto provoca desequilíbrios, não só nos órgãos superiores como inferiores ( o que pode provocar uma reação em cadeia com várias consequências, mesmo até para várias outras espécies que são dependentes desta espécie de carvalho).


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Jun 2011 às 18:53)

Tanto dramatismo!!! não ponho em causa o que está aqui descrito!!Tenham calma irá chover e bem na 1ª quinzena de Junho nas regiões do Norte do pais as previsões vão neste sentido.


----------



## Costa (1 Jun 2011 às 18:59)

Mas qual dramatismo? Isto não é um fórum de meteorologia para discutir a actualidade meteorológica nacional e internacional? Ou só podemos abrir tópicos a falar sobre chuva em abundância, temperaturas abaixo de zero e ventos ciclónicos?

Faça uma lista dos temas que podemos discutir no fórum, assim ficarei muito mais descansado depois de saber que um zé ninguém da internet me permite discutir aquilo que ele acha mais relevante.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Jun 2011 às 19:22)

Esta historia da Seca nas regiões Norte vai durar mais uma semanita depois a natureza irá encarregar-se de colocar todo no seu devido lugar:

como esta previsão quinzenal demonstra:

http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/pt/porto/porto/forecast2.aspx

está previsto chuva+chuva+chuva+chuva para a cidade do Porto logicamente para a região Norte do pais durante deixem ver 8 dias seguidos, signfica que caso esta previsão se mantenha não fará sentido esta discussão.


----------



## frederico (1 Jun 2011 às 19:31)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Esta historia da Seca nas regiões Norte vai durar mais uma semanita depois a natureza irá encarregar-se de colocar todo no seu devido lugar:
> 
> como esta previsão quinzenal demonstra:
> 
> ...



Tanta ignorância. Não percebe que nesta altura do ano já há danos feitos aos seres vivos, principalmente em ecossistemas que requerem uma forte humidade nos meses de Primavera climatológica?


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Jun 2011 às 19:47)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Esta historia da Seca nas regiões Norte vai durar mais uma semanita depois a natureza irá encarregar-se de colocar todo no seu devido lugar:
> 
> como esta previsão quinzenal demonstra:
> 
> ...



E eu contraponho com isto:





Ou seja, o GFS, dentro o período de tempo minimamente "previsível" (cerca de uma semana) prevê pouco mais de 2 mm para o Porto.

Toda a gente sabe que o accuweather e os seus "bonequinhos" com chuva a 15 dias de distância valem zero ou próximo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2011 às 20:05)

Claro que é grave a situação no Noroeste do país, normalmente é o Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve a sofrerem mais com a seca. O que é mais estranho e duvido que o Algarve veja nos próximos anos uma primavera tão chuvosa como foi esta. Esta Primavera deve ter sido uma das mais chuvosas de sempre no Algarve. Maio bateu todos os máximos de precipitação ocorridos no Algarve. Parece que o país está virado ao contrário. 

Dou o exemplo do membro João Soares que registou neste trimestre (Primavera Climatológica) foi de 122.9 mm, só em Março o sotavento Algarvio registou mais precipitação do que o membro João Soares teve em 3 meses.


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2011 às 20:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Claro que é grave a situação no Noroeste do país, normalmente é o Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve a sofrerem mais com a seca. O que é mais estranho e duvido que o Algarve veja nos próximos anos uma primavera tão chuvosa como foi esta. Esta Primavera deve ter sido uma das mais chuvosas de sempre no Algarve. Maio bateu todos os máximos de precipitação ocorridos no Algarve. Parece que o país está virado ao contrário.
> 
> Dou o exemplo do membro João Soares que registou neste trimestre (Primavera Climatológica) foi de 122.9 mm, só em Março o sotavento Algarvio registou mais precipitação do que o membro João Soares teve em 3 meses.



Desde o Ourtono de 2009 que o padrão no Atlantico tem sido muito instavel.
Este ano suponho que será um ano de viragem...os proximos anos talvez venham a ser mais "normais" embora as teleconexões ainda estejam bastante instaveis.
Esta Primavera, embora a maior estabilidade no jet, houve uma tendencia para que a dorsal africana estivesse mais preponderante sobre Espanha, e com perturbações ( cavados ) a aproximarem o continente vindos de SW/W.
Tais situações são mais favoraveis ao sul do pais, já que a interacção entre cavados e ar quente e humido é mais intensa no sul, onde há mais calor e a agua do mar está mais quente.

Em anos normais a dorsal fixa-se no sul do pais..e por muita nergia que lá haja, os cavados não a despoletam, deixando a precipitação mais a norte.
Em anos como este..o sul tem o seu potencial totalmente desvendado.

No que toca ás previsões sazonais...é de esperar que nos proximos meses haja um certo grau de estabilização da circulação atmosferica...que pode levar a um cenario mais tipico.
Mesmo assim, depois de tanto tempo com muita instabilidade,vai demorar a que tudo volte á "pasmaceira" usual.
Portanto...não só o padrão geral, como em certa medida aquilo que é mais congruente nas sazonais, favorece a que o sul possa vir a ter mais destes episodios...nomeadamente saliento os meses de Setembro e Outubro, que podem voltar a ver muita instabilidade.


----------



## 1337 (1 Jun 2011 às 21:21)

e continua a seca por cá.
nestas semanas de instabilidade toda so acumulei no dia 18 10.8 mm e nos ultimos dois dias juntos 6.1 mm. a media por ca é de cerca de 120 mm.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Jun 2011 às 21:51)

Jorge_scp disse:


> E eu contraponho com isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos esperar para ver o que sei no meu senso comum é que os ignorantes do accuweather preveêm 8 dias seguidos de previsão de chuva é porque vai mesmo chover e bem. Mas claro que vamos esperar para ver depois falamos.


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Jun 2011 às 22:01)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Vamos esperar para ver o que sei no meu senso comum é que os ignorantes do accuweather preveêm 8 dias seguidos de previsão de chuva é porque vai mesmo chover e bem. Mas claro que vamos esperar para ver depois falamos.



Não quer dizer que não venha a chover bastante, apenas quero frisar que essas previsões desses sites a 15 dias são muito inconstantes, pois são leituras directas dos modelos, e como se sabe a variabilidade nos modelos a 15 dias é enorme! Amanhã provavelmente já vai estar tudo diferente.

Neste momento, aquilo que se pode referir é que nos próximos 7 dias está previsto chover pouco no Porto. O que também não é claramente indicativo, em situações convectivas podem estar previstos 5mm e chover 50.

A seca no Noroeste neste momento é uma realidade, e os membros aqui do fórum apenas alertam para uma situação que poderá ser preocupante caso nos próximos meses, os mais secos do ano, chova pouco. Apenas acho desnecessário contrariar e ridicularizar esta preocupação com previsões a 15 dias, nada fiáveis.

Cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Jun 2011 às 22:14)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não quer dizer que não venha a chover bastante, apenas quero frisar que essas previsões desses sites a 15 dias são muito inconstantes, pois são leituras directas dos modelos, e como se sabe a variabilidade nos modelos a 15 dias é enorme! Amanhã provavelmente já vai estar tudo diferente.
> 
> Neste momento, aquilo que se pode referir é que nos próximos 7 dias está previsto chover pouco no Porto. O que também não é claramente indicativo, em situações convectivas podem estar previstos 5mm e chover 50.
> 
> ...



Jorge_scp eu não estou a ridicularizar o que apenas me limitei foi a dar a minha opinião e a minha opinião consiste numa ideia muito simples claro que esta situação verificada no Norte Oeste Peninsular é uma situação anómala claro que poderá ter algumas consequências a nivel de ecossistemas o que eu discordo em absoluto é com o Alarmismo no meu ponto de vista dada ao fenómeno para mim por enquanto é apenas isto uma situação anómala caso não chova no próximo mês ok ai penso que sim esta discussão será pertinente até que pode potencializar a secagem das matas aumentando o risco de Incêndios, agora só acho que se está á bela maneira portuguesa a dramatizar muito a situação e a pôr-se a carroça á frente dos bois, apenas isso não vi tamanha preocupação quando em Fevereiro 2010 eu através do windguru conseguia ver que iria haver uma Intempérie na Ilha da Madeira e os iluminados e os catedráticos dos Gráficos e dos Mapas Não isso é que eu já tenho mais dificuldades em aceitar, agora esta seca no Norte de Portugal e na Galiza epah desculpem lá não exageremos. Só referi as previsões do accuweather para não ridicularizar nenhum ponto de vista mas sim para referir que o Cenário de Seca pode apenas significar mais um episódio anómalo igual a tantos outros. Mas vamos esperar para ver, não quero impor os meus pontos de vista a ninguém mas acho que tenho o direito de expô-los e dar a minha opinião


----------



## Dan (1 Jun 2011 às 22:47)

SocioMeteo disse:


> ...apenas isso não vi tamanha preocupação quando em Fevereiro 2010 eu através do windguru conseguia ver que iria haver uma Intempérie na Ilha da Madeira e os iluminados e os catedráticos dos Gráficos e dos Mapas Não isso é que eu já tenho mais dificuldades em aceitar...



Com isto é que estragou tudo. Provavelmente nem faz ideia da gravidade dessa sua afirmação.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2011 às 22:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Dou o exemplo do membro João Soares que registou neste trimestre (Primavera Climatológica) foi de 122.9 mm, só em Março o sotavento Algarvio registou mais precipitação do que o membro João Soares teve em 3 meses.



Já que pegaste no meu exemplo (e desde já agradeço), contraponho esse valor de 122.9 mm deste ano, com os *244 mm* acumulados na Primavera de 2010. 

A normal (de 1970-200) para o Porto, durante os meses Março, Abril, Maio chega aos *289.9 mm*, por outro lado, em Faro o valor desses 3 meses é de *95.6 mm*. (Só serviu para termos comparativos).

Caro, Sociometeo, não se preocupe que terá água a correr nos canos, só se não pagar a conta da água. Agora, mandar bitaites (como tem feito noutros tópicos) e ainda sem conhecimento do que fala, é muito mau. Já reparou se de um momento para o outro começasse a chover abundantemente no Deserto, e as florestas equatoriais tivessem um grande decréscimo de pluviosidade... Como é que os habitats de animais e plantas reagiram a isso? 

Como deve saber, vem aí, quer dizer começou hoje, a estação mais seca por terras portuguesas, que também dura 3 meses, que coincidência, a Primavera também durou 3 meses, e foi seca. Pensa que com uns diazinhos de chuva (que se reduzirão a 0 [Zero, não é a letra O] mm) que se vai ficar bem da mão para o pé. Em Novembro de 2010, continuava a seca por estas terras, a situação normalizou-se em Fevereiro, mas rapidamente passou de normal para seca novamente, e já vão uns meses e continuarão a ser. A chuva só voltará em Outubro


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Jun 2011 às 22:58)

Dan disse:


> Com isto é que estragou tudo. Provavelmente nem faz ideia da gravidade dessa sua afirmação.



Posso estar a ser injusto mas não estou acusar nada nem ninguem apenas estou a dizer que é algo que fez muita confusão na altura mas não foi só a mim foi a muita gente...mas nem quero falar sobre essa temática quem sou para julgar seja o que for.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Jun 2011 às 23:04)

João Soares disse:


> Já que pegaste no meu exemplo (e desde já agradeço), contraponho esse valor de 122.9 mm deste ano, com os *244 mm* acumulados na Primavera de 2010.
> 
> A normal (de 1970-200) para o Porto, durante os meses Março, Abril, Maio chega aos *289.9 mm*, por outro lado, em Faro o valor desses 3 meses é de *95.6 mm*. (Só serviu para termos comparativos).
> 
> ...



Não vejo nada de preocupante nem nenhuma tendencia nesta pseudo-seca Galaica-portuguesa acho um exagero e pura necessidade sociologica de as pessoas procurarem fenómenos extraordinarios!!

O que se refere a essas mutações climatologicas para mim estão a um nível da ficção cientifica!!!Nem tem qualquer paralelismo com a sequinha de 2,3 meses do Noroeste penisular, isto não signfica que este fenomeno não mereça reflexão estudo e análise agora falar em seca nesta zona da Penisula Iberica é faltar ao respeito com paises e regiões que sofrem realmente de seca.


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Jun 2011 às 23:06)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Preocupante???!!!!!! LOL descansa o que referes não tem praticamente consequências praticas nenhumas!!! Epah que exagero o Norte a Galiza está a secar ou meu deus!!!!Ganhem Juizo!!! que exagero lá por ter tido 2 meses secos ou com menor percipitação não significa rigorosamente nada zero!!! daqui a 15 dias falamos e depois vêm o que está a secar!!!que sensacionalismo daqui a pouco a Suiça tambem esteve a secar no Mês de Março ahahahah !!
> Isto dava uma excelente capa do Correio da Manha!!!advinhem porquê???O Noroeste em Portugal Jamais irá secar desculpem vos desiludir!!!!
> Oh meu deus a Galiza a Cantabria o Pais Vasco tambem estão a secar!!!! Big LOL já agora a Suiça e o Norte de Italia onde tambem não choveu praticamente nada.



Com tantos LOL's e ahahaha's eu sentir-me-ia ridicularizado se estivesse no lugar do membro Frederico...

Mas á parte disso, de ter achado que a sua exposição de ideias não tenha sido feita da maneira mais correcta, fico satisfeito por agora já ver que afinal a seca no Noroeste afinal não é assim tão descabida e que pode ter algumas consequências. 

Fica o meu reparo: Um fórum é para debater ideias, e acho que ninguém aqui condena opiniões diferentes acerca de um assunto. Apenas acho que a maneira como o sociometeo expôs essa diferença de opinião não foi a mais adequada. Não leve isto a mal, é apenas um reparo para que no futuro não crie alguns desentendimentos com mensagens deste tipo.

Cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Jun 2011 às 23:15)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Com tantos LOL's e ahahaha's eu sentir-me-ia ridicularizado se estivesse no lugar do membro Frederico...
> 
> Mas á parte disso, de ter achado que a sua exposição de ideias não tenha sido feita da maneira mais correcta, fico satisfeito por agora já ver que afinal a seca no Noroeste afinal não é assim tão descabida e que pode ter algumas consequências.
> 
> ...



Ok aceito a sua critica de forma construtiva mas devo-lhe referir o seguinte eu não mudei de opinião a minha opinião é sempre a mesma ou seja, sempre achei que este fenomeno merecia uma analise apreciação etc a forma como foi exposto é que no meu entender foi muita exagerada sensacionalista e não vi esse exagero e sensacionalismo em outros fenomenos anomalos, que não puseram apenas a flora em causa mas os seres humanos alias á a gente que parece adora que o Sul do pais tenha 5,6 meses secos e que adoram que sejam batidos recordes de temperatura maxima e que hajam Ns de ondas de calor e sim em Portugal só o Sul do pais é que nota algum risco de seca severa nunca o Norte de Portugal muito menos as regiões do Minho e Douro Litoral era preciso um ano inteiro sem chover para que essas regiões soubessem o que é realmente o signficado da palavra Seca.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2011 às 23:17)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Oh meu deus a Galiza a Cantabria o Pais Vasco tambem estão a secar!!!! Big LOL já agora a Suiça e o Norte de Italia onde tambem não choveu praticamente nada.



Ai que básico que o Sr. é.

Sabe que na Suíça, e nos países continentais da Europa, a _Época das Chuvas_, são nos meses de Verão?  
Penso que não, senão não vinha com esses disparates.

Leia atentamente este Índice de Secas, se quer ter uma discussão com argumentos fiáveis.  Aqui

Vai ver como aprender a ler não custa muito.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jun 2011 às 23:17)

Boa noite

De facto, desde o mês de março, temos tido parca precipitação para o que será normal aqui no noroeste.
Os poços estão até bem "nutridos", as águas subterrâneas estão ainda bastante boas. Mas à superfície já se começa a notar que a água escasseia.
Ainda é cedo para chamar a isto de seca, é verdade. Mas mais verdade é dizer que após um outono\inverno "normal" em termos de pluviosidade temos uma situação que poderá ser preocupante nos próximos meses.
Os matagais que são imagem de marca actualmente nos nossos montes e montanhas cresceram muito; depois de anos e anos de incêndios e desmatamento, o mato é rei e senhor de muitos milhares de km2.
Se a chuva teimar em ser escassa, e se tivermos calor a sério, os incêndios vão ser uma dor de cabeça muito grande aqui no noroeste.
Essa para mim é a grande preocupação, mais que a água que vai correndo à superfície ou subterrânea. Muito mato, secura e calor, são um barril de pólvora para nós...


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Jun 2011 às 23:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> De facto, desde o mês de março, temos tido parca precipitação para o que será normal aqui no noroeste.
> Os poços estão até bem "nutridos", as águas subterrâneas estão ainda bastante boas. Mas à superfície já se começa a notar que a água escasseia.
> ...



100% DE ACORDO O CARISSIMO USER É MESMO UM ARISTOCRATA SEM DUVIDA!!!Os meus parabens haja algum bom-senso!!!
Alias o referi mesmo isso que risco é a nivel das matas que podem potencializar o risco de Incendio e não os riscos do Ecossistema!!


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Jun 2011 às 23:22)

João Soares disse:


> Ai que básico que o Sr. é.
> 
> Sabe que na Suíça, e nos países continentais da Europa, a _Época das Chuvas_, são nos meses de Verão?
> Penso que não, senão não vinha com esses disparates.
> ...



Sei perfeitamente como sei que a estação mais seca não é seguramente a primavera e foi no inicio da primavera que a Suiça registou baixos indices de percipitação!!!
E mais de acordo com a tabela que me mostrou que já pesquisei so reforça aquilo que disse o risco de seca no Noroeste do pais é Nulo pois o Noreste do pais irá ter no minimo 7,8 meses chuvosos ao longo deste ano isto no pior dos cenarios portanto o que estamos a discutir é a Suiça capiche ou seja só num cenario castastrofico de um mês de Junho seco os meses de verão secos e depois um Outuno seco é que esta questão poderia ser levantada.Portanto até lá este fenomeno de uma primavera seca a Norte não é mais no meu ponto de vista e de acordo com os dados que enunciou como apenas um entre mil fenomenos anomalos que surgem ao longo da historia meteorelogica nada mais que isso.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jun 2011 às 23:32)

SocioMeteo disse:


> ...e não os riscos do Ecossistema!!


Claro que há espécies que poderão sofrer com a seca; há sempre espécies mais vulneráveis, principalmente espécies que necessitam de altos níveis de humidade no solo.
Como é obvio, o problema em si só será um  verdadeiro problema se esta situação se prolongar demasiado. Nada que não tenha ocorrido no passado.
A dinâmica da atmosfera, dos eventos meteorológicos, é que marcou a adaptação das espécies, por isso é ainda muito cedo para dizer que a atual situação poderá ser má...aguardemos.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2011 às 23:34)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Alias o referi mesmo isso que risco é a nivel das matas que podem potencializar o risco de Incendio e não os riscos do Ecossistema!!



Braga e Porto são um dos distritos que mais casos de incêndio tem por ano. Se as terras são secas (sim é isso que mostra aquelas mapas, meu caro), o matagal também irá sofrer, ora com o calor, os incêndios vão começar a aparecer de forma incontrolável e de fácil propagação. Não vai atingir Ecossistemas? Que eu saiba um incêndio de grande dimensão não é bom para o ambiente, já viu a quantidade de moléculas nocivas que chegaram as camadas superiores da Terra? As casas de certos animais e plantas que vão ficar devastados?  A poluição que causará nos rios e por sua vez chegará ao mar, toda aquela queimada? Ainda diz que não há riscos para os Ecossistemas?

Tudo bem, que todos os anos é a mesma coisa, mas nos outros anos a Terra não estava seca, este ano está e continuará a estar... Estão a perceber?

Pelo andar da carruagem, este ano será horrível respirar devido aos Incêndios (e saberão do que falo, não é especulação).


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Jun 2011 às 23:39)

João Soares disse:


> Braga e Porto são um dos distritos que mais casos de incêndio tem por ano. Se as terras são secas (sim é isso que mostra aquelas mapas, meu caro), o matagal também irá sofrer, ora com o calor, os incêndios vão começar a aparecer de forma incontrolável e de fácil propagação. Não vai atingir Ecossistemas? Que eu saiba um incêndio de grande dimensão não é bom para o ambiente, já viu a quantidade de moléculas nocivas que chegaram as camadas superiores da Terra? As casas de certos animais e plantas que vão ficar devastados?  A poluição que causará nos rios e por sua vez chegará ao mar, toda aquela queimada? Ainda diz que não há riscos para os Ecossistemas?
> 
> Tudo bem, que todos os anos é a mesma coisa, mas nos outros anos a Terra não estava seca, este ano está e continuará a estar... Estão a perceber?
> 
> Pelo andar da carruagem, este ano será horrível respirar devido aos Incêndios (e saberão do que falo, não é especulação).



Braga e Porto??? foram o ano passado a região centro e centro Sul(Abrantes,Vale do Zezere,Castelo Branco,Comibra,Arganil,etc) é a região mais fostigada pelos incendios.... e quem lhe garante que o accuweather não tenha razão e o mês de Junho brinde o Norte com muita chuva??? e que tenhamos um verão fresco e que esse risco não se verifque já não seria a 1ª vez não se esqueça que verões frescos no Minho e Douro Litoral não são propriamente uma raridade...Muito cedo para tais projecções catastroficas se daqui um mês este cenario e se manter ai sim julgo q esta discussão seria pertinente!!!


----------



## belem (1 Jun 2011 às 23:52)

As previsões de uma situação menos positiva apenas seguem as normativas, não vejo o que isso tem assim de tão complicado.
Quanto ao que vai acontecer, sinceramente não sei.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2011 às 23:57)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Braga e Porto??? foram o ano passado a região centro e centro Sul(Abrantes,Vale do Zezere,Castelo Branco,Comibra,Arganil,etc) é a região mais fostigada pelos incendios....







Mapa de 2008. 



SocioMeteo disse:


> e quem lhe garante que o accuweather não tenha razão e o mês de Junho brinde o Norte com muita chuva???



O AccuWeather é um site super fiável. Com ele as previsões são fantásticas no Inverno, em que chego aos -4ºC. Que dá chuva, quando está sol, e que dá sol quando está chuva.



SocioMeteo disse:


> e que tenhamos um verão fresco e que esse risco não se verifque já não seria a 1ª vez não se esqueça que verões frescos no Minho e Douro Litoral não são propriamente uma raridade...Muito cedo para tais projecções catastroficas se daqui um mês este cenario e se manter ai sim julgo q esta discussão seria pertinente!!!



E ser fresco implica a não haver fogos? Os fogos em Portugal, não surgem muitos deles de forma natural, mas sim humana. Por isso, esteja calor ou frio eles aparecem sempre. 
Agora se dissesse, ai e tal, o Verão será húmido e com chuva, pronto, os terrenos estão molhados, mais fácil será apagar o fogo sem que ele se propaguem de forma exagerada. A realidade é que os solos estão secos, o Verão é seco, a terra está seca, e é o que se verá.


----------



## SocioMeteo (2 Jun 2011 às 00:03)

João Soares disse:


> Mapa de 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se o mês de Junho for humido e bem humido como acredito que assim o seja os solos deixam de estar secos e se o mês de Julho e Agosto forem frescos e com alguma percipitação isso pode resultar num cenário não tão catastrófico como está a prever!!!
Vamos esperar para ver tudo o que disse faria todo o sentido se fosse dito daqui a um mês e nas mesmas circustancias com um mês de antecedência acho um tremendo exagero!!

Relativo ao accuweather sei que não é de fiar mas mas o que noto e que eles prevêm não uma chuvinha molha parvos eles prevêm dias e dias seguidos de percipitação sem intervalo eu se visse estas previsões sem saber a data diria que elas correspondiam a um pleno Outono.
Agora vou falar da minha experiência de accuweather consulto esse site todos os dias há 2,3 anos e nunca vi para Junho nada assim, mas como digo amanhã pode estar tudo mudado.


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2011 às 00:11)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Se o mês de Junho for humido e bem humido como acredito que assim o seja os solos deixam de estar secos e se o mês de Julho e Agosto forem frescos e com alguma percipitação isso pode resultar num cenário não tão catastrófico como está a prever!!!
> Vamos esperar para ver tudo o que disse faria todo o sentido se fosse dito daqui a um mês e nas mesmas circustancias com um mês de antecedência acho um tremendo exagero!!



Se se se. Não há se's. Especulações. O máximo que choverá nestes 3 meses será uns 30 mm, e não estou a exagerar, nem a ser catastrofista, estou a ser Realista.

Se souber o que é estar abafado e com o céu cheio de fumo, com um cheiro insuportável dias e dias, não iria achar isto tão catastrófico. 
Mas como já lhe foi dito e eu também lhe direi: Tire umas férias e conheça Portugal, a sério vale a pena. E que especulações só de fotografias e estar em frente a um computador, sem nunca ter estado nos sítios é uma coisa rasca.


----------



## SocioMeteo (2 Jun 2011 às 00:14)

João Soares disse:


> Se se se. Não há se's. Especulações. O máximo que choverá nestes 3 meses será uns 30 mm, e não estou a exagerar, nem a ser catastrofista, estou a ser Realista.
> 
> Se souber o que é estar abafado e com o céu cheio de fumo, com um cheiro insuportável dias e dias, não iria achar isto tão catastrófico.
> Mas como já lhe foi dito e eu também lhe direi: Tire umas férias e conheça Portugal, a sério vale a pena. E que especulações só de fotografias e estar em frente a um computador, sem nunca ter estado nos sítios é uma coisa rasca.



LOl mas quem lhe garante que não conheço bem o meu pais ou melhor como vos dizeis ai em Gaia...Então Não!!!! 
Conheço bem umas zonas melhores que outras e infelizmente sei o que são Incendios e olhe que relativo á previsão dos 30mm não se percepite tantas certezas??' só acho que está a exagerar e falar muito mais muito antes do tempo pois as previsões não vão nesse sentido e não seria a primeira vez o Norte do pais teria valores elevados de percipitação para o mês de Junho!!Eu acho que este mês de Junho vai ser uma tremenda supresa e vem equilibrar as contas de uma primavera mais seca a Norte,e você está a queixar-se tanto epah 72mm em Março;40mm em Abril;12mm em Maio??? não vejo razões para tanto drama....se o mês de Junho lhe pregar uma rasteira lá se vão as suas previsões catastróficas.
Ehheheheh 30 mm em 3 meses na região do Douro Litoral e do Minho??? mas você pensa que está em Beja???? Big LOL isso nem aqui em Setubal!!!


----------



## miguel (2 Jun 2011 às 00:17)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo ao accuweather sei que não é de fiar mas mas o que noto e que eles prevêm não uma chuvinha molha parvos eles prevêm dias e dias seguidos de percipitação sem intervalo eu se visse estas previsões sem saber a data diria que elas correspondiam a um pleno Outono.
> Agora vou falar da minha experiência de accuweather consulto esse site todos os dias há 2,3 anos e nunca vi para Junho nada assim, mas como digo amanhã pode estar tudo mudado.



Isso também não é bem assim!! dias e dias de chuva sem intervalos não!! o que vai acontecer são aguaceiros e trovoadas e é o tal cenário em que muitos sítios tem 0mm e a poucos quilómetros podem cair 50mm esta situação vai abranger também o NW a partir de Sábado e durante pelo menos 5 dias mas aqui não é o sitio para este tipo de post por isso tenho dito sobre este assunto...quanto a seca! ela se está instalada neste momento não ira acabar nos próximos meses tem sim mais tendência a piorar não estivéssemos nos no verão a partir de agora, milagres acontecem mas não me parece que isso vá acontecer...


----------



## SocioMeteo (2 Jun 2011 às 00:24)

miguel disse:


> Isso também não é bem assim!! dias e dias de chuva sem intervalos não!! o que vai acontecer são aguaceiros e trovoadas e é o tal cenário em que muitos sítios tem 0mm e a poucos quilómetros podem cair 50mm esta situação vai abranger também o NW a partir de Sábado e durante pelo menos 5 dias mas aqui não é o sitio para este tipo de post por isso tenho dito sobre este assunto...quanto a seca! ela se está instalada neste momento não ira acabar nos próximos meses tem sim mais tendência a piorar não estivéssemos nos no verão a partir de agora, milagres acontecem mas não me parece que isso vá acontecer...



O que se prevê a partir de Terça-feira não são trovoadas meu caro!!!Mas chuva e Baixas pressões á séria não estão bem a ver o que poderá vir ai!!!A tendencia é essa mas com um Junho mais chuvoso altera-se no lapice e não é bem uma seca é MAIS UM MÊS DE MAIO SECO É A ISTO QUE VOCES CHAMAM SECA!!!
Para o Porto só prevêm trovoadas para Domingo/Segunda-feira como para todo o pais mas eu não me refiro a isso refiro ao que eles prevem a seguir:
chuva+chuva+chuva+chuva nunca vi tais previsões para este mês a sério e não são trovoadas totalmente fora o que eles prevêm é algo bem mas bem diferente Baixas Pressões á séria sou sincero nunca vi nada assim para um mês de Junho!!!Mas isto são apenas previsões mas se concretizarem upa upa alguem vai ficar com um tremendo melão!!!
http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/pt/porto/porto/forecast2.aspx

ATENÇÃO ISTO SÃO SÓ PREVISÕES!!!Não estou a dizer com toda a certeza que venham acontecer.


----------



## stormy (2 Jun 2011 às 00:50)

Convecção entre sabado e 4f..depois tempo mais fresco, com alguns nevoeiros nas regiões costeiras e serranias proximas.
Fruto de um cavado que nos influenciará.

Após dia 12, uma subida gradual e notoria nas temperaturas, com tempo seco.

Em Junho, com o jet a cruzar o territorio na sua fase de migração estival, as depressões extratropicais já não nos afectam ( salvo certas excepções), sendo que só somos afectados quer por restos de frentes quer por perturbações do jet, cavados e cut-off´s, que geram a precipitação por meio convectivo sendo por isso sistemas hibridos...alias..á nossa latitude há sempre um favorecer da convecção devido á energia que não existe mais a norte..dai as nossas depressões serem a meu ver sempre muito interessantes a nivel dinamico.

Bom...a seca que se vai acentuando a norte pode ser prejudicial aos ecossistemas, ainda para mais com as altas temperaturas a aumentar o stress hidrico em flora de climas humidos.
Por muita agua que haja no subsolo o stress fisiologico não será bom...e quando a agua no subsolo se esgotar, ou se tornar mais escassa, e sabendo que a flora de climas humidos não costuma ter adaptações radiculares á seca ( raizes mais fundas ou com maior capacidade de reytençãp de agua) isto são sem duvida más noticias.

A nivel dos incendios..é claro que sejam naturais ou não ( infelizmente predominam os incendios propositados por mão criminal), sairão os vencedores deste verão, caso as coisas se mantenham ( e eu acho sinceramente que se vão manter..  )


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2011 às 01:03)

SocioMeteo disse:


> O que se prevê a partir de Terça-feira não são trovoadas meu caro!!!Mas chuva e Baixas pressões á séria não estão bem a ver o que poderá vir ai!!!A tendencia é essa mas com um Junho mais chuvoso altera-se no lapice e não é bem uma seca é MAIS UM MÊS DE MAIO SECO É A ISTO QUE VOCES CHAMAM SECA!!!
> Para o Porto só prevêm trovoadas para Domingo/Segunda-feira como para todo o pais mas eu não me refiro a isso refiro ao que eles prevem a seguir:
> chuva+chuva+chuva+chuva nunca vi tais previsões para este mês a sério e não são trovoadas totalmente fora o que eles prevêm é algo bem mas bem diferente Baixas Pressões á séria sou sincero nunca vi nada assim para um mês de Junho!!!Mas isto são apenas previsões mas se concretizarem upa upa alguem vai ficar com um tremendo melão!!!
> http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/pt/porto/porto/forecast2.aspx
> ...



Um melão maior do que este?

 Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11

Nessa altura defendeu 5ºC no Porto, 9ºC em Lisboa e 0ºC em Trás-os-montes nas primeiras semanas de Outubro.
Mesmo com tanta gente a chamar-lhe à atenção para previsões a tanto tempo de distância, quis acreditar piamente no que o accuweather dizia.

Pois na primeira quinzena, Lisboa não baixou dos 13ºC, o Porto dos 11ºC e Bragança dos 10ºC.

Que grande melão!


----------



## João Soares (2 Jun 2011 às 07:31)

SocioMeteo disse:


> LOl mas quem lhe garante que não conheço bem o meu pais ou melhor como vos dizeis ai em Gaia...Então Não!!!!
> Conheço bem umas zonas melhores que outras e infelizmente sei o que são Incendios e olhe que relativo á previsão dos 30mm não se percepite tantas certezas??' só acho que está a exagerar e falar muito mais muito antes do tempo pois as previsões não vão nesse sentido e não seria a primeira vez o Norte do pais teria valores elevados de percipitação para o mês de Junho!!Eu acho que este mês de Junho vai ser uma tremenda supresa e vem equilibrar as contas de uma primavera mais seca a Norte,e você está a queixar-se tanto epah 72mm em Março;40mm em Abril;12mm em Maio??? não vejo razões para tanto drama....se o mês de Junho lhe pregar uma rasteira lá se vão as suas previsões catastróficas.
> Ehheheheh 30 mm em 3 meses na região do Douro Litoral e do Minho??? mas você pensa que está em Beja???? Big LOL isso nem aqui em Setubal!!!



Que LOOOOOOOOOOL, Digo eu!
Já viu o tremendo disparate que está a dizer. Mas você esta a querer comparar situações completamente diferentes entre Beja e o Noroeste 
Sabe o que são médias? Quando souber o que sao, vai entender muito bem as coisas e não vem com as comparações do costume.
Se fosse a si, em vez de comparar o Noroeste com Beja, comparava logo com o Deserto do Sahara... Mas se quiser em Portugal, tem os vales do Côa, que são bem sequinhos, sabia?

*62 mm* acumulados no Verão de 2010
*61 mm* acumulados no Verão de 2011

Sim, a instabilidade do que se nota muito, atinge bastantes as regiões do Noroeste, até é um abuso tanta célula a descarregar cá. A sério, deixe-se picar, isso faz mal a saúde.

O que você diz ou deixa de dizer para mim vale 0 [Zero], já mostrou noutros tópicos que a sua credibilidade é nula. Se não consegue entender parâmetro, tente procurar umas ajudazitas, porque vir para aqui mandar bitaites isso faz-se nos cafés quando se vê futebol. 

Ai!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Jun 2011 às 08:04)

Como já foi dito o Outono a Norte (litoral Norte) foi normal, portanto a menor precipitação registou-se nesta Primavera e final de Inverno ...
Seja como for existe um exagero tremendo no que foi dito aqui e passo a explicar:
- em 30 abril existia 2% do país em seca moderada e 21% em seca fraca, sendo que parece-me que a situação que ocorreu neste mês agora de Maio terá sido o cenário 2;;

Agora pergunto eu: Qual é o drama disso ??
As árvores armazenam em suas raizes uma enorme quantidade de água e por isso passam bem uns mesitos sem chuva, e os problemas a surgir serão mais em termos de vegetação  tais como plantas, pasto pros animais ... etc ...
Na região Centro e Sul a maior parte dos anos chegamos a esta altura em seca moderada e seca fraca e ninguem morreu por causa disso ... 
Existem pessoas a dramatizar isto e outras a ridicularizar ... nem 8 nem 80.
Uma situação de seca fraca não é absolutamente nada de preocupante.

Aqui no sul andámos praticamente 6/7 anos em seca, e ninguém podia dizer nada que nos caiam logo em cima .. dizendo mas qual é o drama ??

Uma seca fraca não tem nada de preocupante e não será no Verão que chegara´a severa, apenas aumentará para moderada !!


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2011 às 09:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Como já foi dito o Outono a Norte (litoral Norte) foi normal, portanto a menor precipitação registou-se nesta Primavera e final de Inverno ...
> Seja como for existe um exagero tremendo no que foi dito aqui e passo a explicar:
> - em 30 abril existia 2% do país em seca moderada e 21% em seca fraca, sendo que parece-me que a situação que ocorreu neste mês agora de Maio terá sido o cenário 2;;
> 
> ...



Dramas?
Na primeira página deste tópico estavam *apresentados factos*, quando alguém decidiu dramatizar, tentando esconder "a seca meteorológica" que existe e é real no noroeste com uma previsão a 15 dias.

Comparar a precipitação e ecossistemas do noroeste com a precipitação e ecossistemas do sul, não diria que é dramático, mas revela muita ignorância. 

E por fim, voltar a falar da precipitação, quando já foram enunciadas outras variáveis importantes para o cálculo da seca meteorológica, não é dramático, mas revela muita falta de atenção.

Resumindo, dramas? Não os vejo. Vejo falta de atenção e ignorância.

Aurélio, custa-me acreditar que a situação no Porto em Maio tenha sido de cenário 2.


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Jun 2011 às 12:08)

Acho que a situaçao em Galiza tambem é preocupante. Há que saber que o verao tem deficit hidrico na Galiza e no norte de Portugal, assim que cando estemos em setembro a situaçao pode ser desoladora no campo. Tampouco ha que esquecer que o risco de incendio forestal é muito mais elevado este ano.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Jun 2011 às 12:16)

AnDré disse:


> Dramas?
> Na primeira página deste tópico estavam *apresentados factos*, quando alguém decidiu dramatizar, tentando esconder "a seca meteorológica" que existe e é real no noroeste com uma previsão a 15 dias.
> 
> Comparar a precipitação e ecossistemas do noroeste com a precipitação e ecossistemas do sul, não diria que é dramático, mas revela muita ignorância.
> ...



Oh André tu podes não ver os dramas, mas parece que existe quem veja, ou pelo menos, dá a entender isso ... do mesmo modo que tens o SocioMeteo, que é aquilo que se pode chamar "do contra" loolll ... em que apresentas factos e ele ...
O Alentejo e o Algarve pode não ter os ecosistemas do Noroeste, mas não é nenhum deserto em que vivem pessoas, temos agricultura e pecuária ... em que dependemos da água e do pasto para os animais. 
A noção de seca no Norte é diferente da noção de seca do sul, pois se chover 50% do normal no Norte ainda têm muita água, mas se chover 50% do normal no Alentejo em especial ou mesmo no Algarve é dramático em termos anuais.
Se referiste ou referiram por N vezes que Faro não representa o Algarve, pois bem, o Porto também não representa todo o litoral Norte e como se sabe na parte interior ou se quiseres nas montanhas ainda circundantes choveu relativamente bem.

Seja como for se o facto de estarem em seca fraca/moderada afecta alguns ecosistemas nomeadamente o crescimento de algumas plantas que caracterizam essa região, certamente que nascerão no próximo ano.
Dramatico seria se afectassem/matassem as árvores.
Obviamente não sou um especialista no assunto, nem finjo ser, mas certamente que não será uma seca fraca (solo ligeiramente mais seco que o normal) que afectará.

Se estivessem em seca moderada tendendo a severa a história aí então seria outra ....

Uma pequena achega, eu sei muito bem o que é a seca, ou se quiseres o indice de seca, mas para ser mais factual em vez de escrever por palavras minhas, escrevo o que está no IM


> _O IM utiliza o índice PDSI (Palmer Drought Severity Index), desenvolvido por Palmer (1965) e implementado e calibrado para Portugal Continental (Pires, 2003). Este índice baseia-se no conceito do balançoo da água tendo em conta dados da quantidade de precipitação, temperatura do ar e capacidade de água disponível no solo e permite detectar a ocorrência de períodos de seca classificando-os em termos de intensidade :_



Oh André acho que nem vale a pena falar da seca de 2004-2006 pois não ???
Pois era como comparar o Benfica ao Barcelona ..... loooooll 

Para quem não sabe como é calculo o indice de seca, recomendo o seguinte link, que é muito elucidativo para quem percebe de Fisica e Matemática !!

http://www.aprh.pt/congressoagua98/files/com/109.pdf

PS: Eu sou do Benfica


----------



## Aurélio (2 Jun 2011 às 12:53)

Situação da seca em 31 Março de 2011 !!

Se apenas em ABRIL entraram em seca porque no mapa vê-se que apenas na zona do Porto estava em seca, então pergunto ... existe drama por causa de um mês de seca, é isso que vai afectar os super-hiper-sistemas do Noroeste...
Além disso os ecosistemas propriamente dito estão em todo o seu explendor nas zonas montanhosas do Minho, Douro, ect ... e não há beira mar.
Em relação ao mapa do Porto vê-se que é quase uma Ilha.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dan (2 Jun 2011 às 13:04)

O norte e Portugal e a região da Galiza são das áreas com maior risco de incêndios florestais em toda a Europa.




Fonte

Devemos referir ainda que o défice na precipitação de Abril e Maio foi acompanhado por uma considerável anomalia nos valores de temperatura nesses dois meses.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Jun 2011 às 13:10)

Se por acaso não tivesse chovido 79 mm em duas horas em Faro, então podia dizer que Maio teria sido extremamente seco no Algarve. Estaria portanto a ser justo relativamente á minha região?? Ou melhor relativamente ao sul do país.
Em beja choveu somente mais 2 mm em relação á média de acordo com a NOAA, estaria a ser justo ao dizer que choveu o normal no Alentejo..
Todos sabemos como são os aguaceiros e as trovoadas nestes meses e muitas vezes não caiem nada onde está a estação e 10 km ao lado pode cair 50/60 mm de precipitação. Por isso enquanto não sair o relatório do IM não sabemos concretamente o que se passou neste mês !!
Olhem Bragança outro caso em que a NOAA diz que choveu tanto no Porto  como lá ... no entanto as células andaram lá a passear ao lado, simplesmente não atingiram Bragança.
Lisboa sim bate certo ... 
Conclusão teriamos um mês olhando por este prisma seco a extremamente seco em quase todo o país.
Seria correcto dizer isto ???? Obviamente que não ... por isso aguardemos o relatório do IM para que se verifique quais foram realmente as zonas que entraram/mantiveram ou agravaram a seca..
Pois apenas com o mapa saber-se-á o que choveu neste mês !

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/sn0855430.gif/]
	
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Aurélio (2 Jun 2011 às 13:15)

Dan disse:


> O norte e Portugal e a região da Galiza são das áreas com maior risco de incêndios florestais em toda a Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desculpa mas não é ao contrário (laranja risco moderado) e roxo e verde risco mais elevado). Pelo menos é o que está escrito no mapa


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2011 às 15:25)

Aurélio disse:


> O Alentejo e o Algarve pode não ter os ecosistemas do Noroeste, mas não é nenhum deserto em que vivem pessoas, temos agricultura e pecuária ... em que dependemos da água e do pasto para os animais.
> A noção de seca no Norte é diferente da noção de seca do sul, pois se chover 50% do normal no Norte ainda têm muita água, mas se chover 50% do normal no Alentejo em especial ou mesmo no Algarve é dramático em termos anuais.



Não concordo com isto.
Estás a basear-te apenas em aspectos antropogénicos, e uma seca meteorológica não nos diz isso. A seca meteorológica é em função dos valores normais para o local.
100mm no Dubai será certamente chuva extrema, ao passo que 100mm em Julho na Índia será "seca".

Imaginemos uma quebra de precipitação de 50% (Com anomalias de temperatura iguais)
1) 50% de 2000mm = 1000mm.
2) 50% de 500mm = 250mm.

Dir-me-ás que será bem mais grave a seca em 2), e na agricultura e afins será certamente. Mas não é isso que a seca meteorológica mede.
É de senso comum pensarmos que 2 meses secos no noroeste, comparado com os 6 ou mais no sul não é nada. Mas a nível de ecossistemas as consequências serão semelhantes.

E só para teres uma melhor noção, se convertermos em percentagem a precipitação que caiu no Porto e remetermos para Faro, teríamos o seguinte nos últimos 3 meses:
Março: 26,6mm; Abril: 8,6mm; Maio: 3,7mm.

Se tivesse caído apenas esta precipitação em Faro nos últimos 3 meses o que me dirias?



Aurélio disse:


> Desculpa mas não é ao contrário (laranja risco moderado) e roxo e verde risco mais elevado). Pelo menos é o que está escrito no mapa



O Dan referia-se à área. Portanto, Sertã, Viseu, Serra da Estrela, Guarda, Montemuro, Porto, Amarante, Vila Real, Montalegre, Chaves, Bragança, Ourense, Leon, etc, como um todo. Uma grande área.


----------



## SocioMeteo (2 Jun 2011 às 16:31)

Ao menos não sou o unico achar que existe na forma como este fenomeno foi abordado uma grande dose de exagero e catastrofismo!!!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Jun 2011 às 16:35)

AnDré disse:


> Não concordo com isto.
> Estás a basear-te apenas em aspectos antropogénicos, e uma seca meteorológica não nos diz isso. A seca meteorológica é em função dos valores normais para o local.
> 100mm no Dubai será certamente chuva extrema, ao passo que 100mm em Julho na Índia será "seca".
> 
> ...



Mas o PDSI utilizado pelo IM é função de 3 factores: temperatura do ar, precipitação existente, e a água disponível no solo e com base nisso é calculado o indice de seca existente, e é possivel prespectivar o que se passará a seguir ....

Ou seja parece ser uma mistura dos vários factores/indicadores de seca ...

Sendo que obviamente terá que existir um valor médio para esse cálculo senão não seria possivel medir o indice de seca.
Por isso disse que não acreditava que o PDSI ou indice de seca fosse igual em todo o lado ...
Naquele link que colocei mostra exactamente isso em como é feito o medidor do indice de seca .. que parece algo complicado !!

mas compreendo o que tu dizes ...
Imaginemos as flores:
- como se sabe existem plantas que querem mais água, e outras menos, assim como existem outras que armazenam mais água (estilo camelos ) e outras nada ...
Se lhes dou muita água áquelas que têm muita água mato-as, se não dou água aquelas que têm  necessidade de muita então mato-as ...
Por isso o que dizes nessa parte ....
As "flores" do Noroeste bebem mais água do que as sul, e se não tiverem água morrem.

Nessa parte concordo com aquilo que dizes ... mas em termos de recursos hidricos, voçês se tiverem os 50% dessa água continuam a beber, nós com 50'% de chuva ficamos sem água !!
Recordo-me da seca de 2004 a 2006 ... em que morreram muitos animais no Alentejo á fome e á sede !!

Resumindo, uma seca propriamente dita tem diversos factores ou sectores que vão sendo afectados das seguinte forma: ecosistemas > agricultura > pecuária > recursos hidricos > Homem
Claro presumindo que não polei algum ...

PS: Infelizmente não sou especialista em Jardinagem, pois algumas plantas de vaso que compro morrem afogadas (apodrece a raiz   )


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jun 2011 às 17:27)

Porque será que a maior parte das albufeiras hidroeléctricas situam-se no Minho? Não deve ser, por existir seca lá que elas existem.

Vou dar 2 exemplos (ano hidrológico):

*Ponte da Barca*

Out-Maio - 1 060.7 mm

Normal(até Maio): 1511 mm

Déficit:  - 450.3 mm

*Ponte de Lima*

Out-Maio - 1 055.4 mm

Normal(até Maio): 1 436 mm

Déficit:  - 380.6 mm

Dados recolhidos no INAG

Em várias estações meteológicas no Noroeste de Portugal existe um déficit entre 350 mm a 500 mm em termos de precipitação. Mas como é no Minho não existe problema, mas nada é comparável e não queiram comparar coisas que não são comparáveis.

Mal de nós quando o Minho tiver as albufeiras a 50% porque aí lá se vai a produção hídrica ao ar e depois não se queixem que a factura da electricidade aumentou. 

Uma região que é chuvosa onde ocorre entre 1500 mm a 2000 mm por ano e que tenha um deficit de cerca de 500 mm isso significa uma quebra em termos de precipitação na ordem dos 25%.


----------



## 1337 (2 Jun 2011 às 18:25)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ao menos não sou o unico achar que existe na forma como este fenomeno foi abordado uma grande dose de exagero e catastrofismo!!!



Quem é que abordou o tema em grande dose de exagero e catastrofismo? tu é que não aceitas a realidade.


----------



## frederico (3 Jun 2011 às 13:29)

Não percebo como um assunto que está bem documentado pode gerar tanta polémica. O Professor Pedro Arroja, de um blogue, diz que a sociedade portuguesa, ao contrário das sociedades alemã ou inglesa, tem um predomínio de valores considerados femininos. Por isso, os portugueses, perante os mesmos dados´objectivos, tiram uma série de conclusões completamente diferentes, pois neles predomina a emoção e não a razão. E no fim, não chegam a conclusão alguma. 

O Noroeste, por exemplo, nas montanhas, tem ecossistemas, plantas e animais que precisam de grandes quantidades de humidade. Já temos em cima três meses secos, sendo que Abril e Maio tiveram temperaturas bem acima da média, humidade abaixo da média e forte insolação. Provavelmente, olhando para as previsões sazonais, o Verão será quente, e é incerto saber se haverá ou não chuva. Aqui, o normal é termos a Primavera chuvosa, e os meses de Julho e Agosto com 20 a 40 mm de chuva no litoral e 40 a 60 mm nas montanhas, tenmperaturas amenas, quando comparadas com o Sul, nevoeiros, etc., o que permite a manutenção da humidade nos solos e da água nos ribeiros, ribeiras, rios, etc. Será que é assim tão difícil perceber isto?


----------



## frederico (3 Jun 2011 às 13:34)

O Noroeste é aliás  a única região do país que permanece sempre verde, todo o ano. Partir de Pedras Rubras e olhar para baixo dá uma visão de uma paisagem verde, em pleno final de Verão, com pequenas propriedades, muitas povoações, típico de outras latitudes mais sentrionais, tipo Normandia ou Inglaterra  Ver o Noroeste do ar é fantástico, percebemos ainda melhor por que razão é uma região diferente do resto do país.


----------



## miguel (6 Jun 2011 às 23:58)

SocioMeteo disse:


> O que se prevê a partir de Terça-feira não são trovoadas meu caro!!!Mas chuva e Baixas pressões á séria não estão bem a ver o que poderá vir ai!!!A tendencia é essa mas com um Junho mais chuvoso altera-se no lapice e não é bem uma seca é MAIS UM MÊS DE MAIO SECO É A ISTO QUE VOCES CHAMAM SECA!!!
> Para o Porto só prevêm trovoadas para Domingo/Segunda-feira como para todo o pais mas eu não me refiro a isso refiro ao que eles prevem a seguir:
> chuva+chuva+chuva+chuva nunca vi tais previsões para este mês a sério e não são trovoadas totalmente fora o que eles prevêm é algo bem mas bem diferente Baixas Pressões á séria sou sincero nunca vi nada assim para um mês de Junho!!!Mas isto são apenas previsões mas se concretizarem upa upa alguem vai ficar com um tremendo melão!!!
> http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/pt/porto/porto/forecast2.aspx
> ...



E quem ficou com um tremendo melão?! até deve pesar uns bons quilos e tudo!! é o que faz não dar ouvidos a quem ainda percebe da matéria...


----------



## AnDré (7 Jun 2011 às 12:36)

> Em 31 de maio de 2011 e de acordo com o Observatório de
> seca do IM, a área em situação de seca meteorológica no
> litoral Norte e Centro aumentou e a gravidade acentuou-se,
> estando agora 2% em seca severa, 10% em seca moderada e
> ...


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jun 2011 às 17:03)

AnDré disse:


>



Eu só gostava de perceber uma coisa: se por exemplo pela minha região a precipitação tem andado dentro do normal, porque razão estamos em seca severa?


----------



## AnDré (7 Jun 2011 às 17:52)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu só gostava de perceber uma coisa: se por exemplo pela minha região a precipitação tem andado dentro do normal, porque razão estamos em seca severa?



Seca moderada.
Provavelmente devido à anomalia da temperatura.
Como vimos atrás, aquilo que determina a seca meteorológica, não é apenas a precipitação mas também a temperatura.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jun 2011 às 18:29)

Não sabia que a temperatura também contava. Então neste mês de Junho é capaz de haver melhorias, as temperaturas andam bem fresquitas, e não há sinal de subida.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Jun 2011 às 19:35)

Skizzo disse:


> Não sabia que a temperatura também contava. Então neste mês de Junho é capaz de haver melhorias, as temperaturas andam bem fresquitas, e não há sinal de subida.



Se fosse apenas pelo balanço da precipitação ocorrida então neste momento apenas a região do Douro Litoral estaria em "seca fraca a moderada".
Mas não o indice de seca meteorológica tem também em conta a temperatura do ar, e o conteudo da água no solo. Portanto o indice de seca na forma que é calculada tem uma forte tendência sempre a ter um aumento muito mais rápido no Norte do que no Sul do País. Isto porque este indice de seca apresentado obviamente tem que tomar em conta um valor médio pré-estabelecido. Recordo que esta Primavera tem sido extremamente quente em todo o território em especial a Norte e Centro.
É importante realçar que em termos de precipitação desde 1 Outubro de 2010, apenas a região do Douro Litoral e parte da Beira Alta, tem precipitação abaixo da média.
Por isso este indice de seca vale, o que vale ... a meu ver é claramente devido á influência da temperatura que tem puxado claramente o indice para cima ...
Se tivesse sido com temperaturas na média provavelmente teriamos somente seca fraca ....

Em termos de precipitação do ano hidrológico ninguem se pode queixar !!

Em termos de paisagem no Norte tenho a certeza que estará tudo (quase tudo) ainda verdejante ... porque apenas a Primavera foi seca por aí !!


Por isso meus caros, quando se trata de comparar os indices de seca é perda de tempo comparar os indices de seca no sul com os norte, pois são calculados de forma diferente, ou melhor as regiões têm médias completamente diferentes !!
A unica coisa que pode afectar uma seca com estes termos no Norte é os ecosistemas mais sensiveis. Porque o resto é conversa !!


----------



## 1337 (7 Jun 2011 às 20:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Se fosse apenas pelo balanço da precipitação ocorrida então neste momento apenas a região do Douro Litoral estaria em "seca fraca a moderada".
> Mas não o indice de seca meteorológica tem também em conta a temperatura do ar, e o conteudo da água no solo. Portanto o indice de seca na forma que é calculada tem uma forte tendência sempre a ter um aumento muito mais rápido no Norte do que no Sul do País. Isto porque este indice de seca apresentado obviamente tem que tomar em conta um valor médio pré-estabelecido. Recordo que esta Primavera tem sido extremamente quente em todo o território em especial a Norte e Centro.
> É importante realçar que em termos de precipitação desde 1 Outubro de 2010, apenas a região do Douro Litoral e parte da Beira Alta, tem precipitação abaixo da média.
> Por isso este indice de seca vale, o que vale ... a meu ver é claramente devido á influência da temperatura que tem puxado claramente o indice para cima ...
> ...



Ai sim? então eu em Abril tive menos de 60 mm quando o normal é cerca de 120mm e em Maio tive menos de 30 mm quando a normal é tambem de cerca de 120 mm. tens a certeza que é so por causa das altas temperaturas?


----------



## belem (7 Jun 2011 às 20:30)

Skizzo disse:


> Não sabia que a temperatura também contava. Então neste mês de Junho é capaz de haver melhorias, as temperaturas andam bem fresquitas, e não há sinal de subida.



Estamos a começar o mês e está previsto calor já daqui a poucos dias.
Se é verdade ou não, não sei... Mas é o que tenho visto nos media.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Jun 2011 às 21:59)

1337 disse:


> Ai sim? então eu em Abril tive menos de 60 mm quando o normal é cerca de 120mm e em Maio tive menos de 30 mm quando a normal é tambem de cerca de 120 mm. tens a certeza que é so por causa das altas temperaturas?



Foi feito um reset ao sistema no final do Inverno ???

Para te ajudar vamos pegar nos teus dados e converter isso em %, relacionando aqui com o meu clima ...
Portanto tiveste 50% do normal em Abril e 25% em Maio do normal .. certo??
Agora vamos aplicar a mesma taxa da média aqui para Faro ...

Portanto ficaria com 20 mm em Abril, 5 mm em Maio ... é uma boa fracção certo !!
Ora bem se eu terminasse Março com precipitação na média (hidrológico) eu diria que estaria em termos de "seca" com uma situação normal, dado que o Inverno pouco influencia em termos de temperatura e água no solo está normalizada !!

Se tivesse esses valores certamente que não passaria rapidamente de uma situação normal para uma situação de seca severa !! 
Certo ??
PS: Se fosse assim então um ano seco ..... chegaria a Maio em seca extrema ou acima de extremo ...

Claro que estou aberto a opiniões diferentes desde que fundamentadas !!


----------



## stormy (7 Jun 2011 às 22:31)

Skizzo disse:


> Não sabia que a temperatura também contava. Então neste mês de Junho é capaz de haver melhorias, as temperaturas andam bem fresquitas, e não há sinal de subida.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jun 2011 às 22:45)

Porcentagem de humidade no solo. A costa de Pontevedra esta bem seca. O dado nao me preocuparia em setembro, mas em xunho é uma coisa seria pela posibilidade de incendios forestais.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jun 2011 às 09:57)

A situação pode mitigar-se um pouco porque nas propostas dos modelos o verão promete ter bastantes neblinas e nevoeiros matinais além de um ou outro ramo ocluso de uma superfície frontal. O anticiclone estará muito móvel e nunca ficará em cima de nós.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Jun 2011 às 12:25)

Agreste disse:


> A situação pode mitigar-se um pouco porque nas propostas dos modelos o verão promete ter bastantes neblinas e nevoeiros matinais além de um ou outro ramo ocluso de uma superfície frontal. *O anticiclone estará muito móvel e nunca ficará em cima de nós.*



Fico surpreendido não com o que diz, mas com a convição com que o diz. Parece tratar-se avaliando pelas suas palavras de uma certeza absoluta !!


----------



## 1337 (29 Jun 2011 às 21:01)

Em relação à quantidade de precipitação ocorrida na primavera 2011 o valor registado foi muito próximo do valor normal (1971-2000), com uma anomalia de +2.5mm. Classificando-se esta primavera como seca a extremamente seca na região Norte

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...media/noticias/textos/rel_primavera_2011.html


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jun 2011 às 21:51)

1337 disse:


> Em relação à quantidade de precipitação ocorrida na primavera 2011 o valor registado foi muito próximo do valor normal (1971-2000), com uma anomalia de +2.5mm. Classificando-se esta primavera como seca a extremamente seca na região Norte
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...media/noticias/textos/rel_primavera_2011.html



Sabendo-se que este tópico trata da "Seca no Noroeste  de Portugal" importa então referenciar que esse valor de +2.5 mm refere-se a Portugal Continental e não á região do Noroeste senão as pessoas ficam confusas como podia ter +2.5 mm e ter sido uma primavera seca a extremamente seca no Noroeste!!

Aguardemos pelos próximos meses para ver como isto desenrola mas de acordo com os ultimos dados em especial da NOAA, NASA e de outros não me agrada nada o que vejo nos modelos !!
Felizmente estamos no final de Junho ainda ...


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jun 2011 às 21:58)

Bem observado.. 

Mas também é pedagógico afirmar para que o cidadão comum ao ler estas linhas saiba o que seca no noroeste significa! Se afirmarmos que no noroeste existe seca moderada, significa o mesmo, arredondando as coisas, que a mesma precipitação significaria um período chuvoso no algarve!


----------



## 1337 (29 Jun 2011 às 22:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Sabendo-se que este tópico trata da "Seca no Noroeste  de Portugal" importa então referenciar que esse valor de +2.5 mm refere-se a Portugal Continental e não á região do Noroeste senão as pessoas ficam confusas como podia ter +2.5 mm e ter sido uma primavera seca a extremamente seca no Noroeste!!
> 
> Aguardemos pelos próximos meses para ver como isto desenrola mas de acordo com os ultimos dados em especial da NOAA, NASA e de outros não me agrada nada o que vejo nos modelos !!
> Felizmente estamos no final de Junho ainda ...



Explica melhor o que querias dizer com o " não me agrada nada o que vejo nos modelos" para que os membros e eu possam compreender a tua ideia


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jun 2011 às 23:33)

1337 disse:


> Explica melhor o que querias dizer com o " não me agrada nada o que vejo nos modelos" para que os membros e eu possam compreender a tua ideia



Pessoal vingativo "toma lá que eu respondo na mesma moeda "

Ora bem de acordo com os modelos pode-se constatar que este Verão será normal a quente em especial no mês de Julho ... e depois futuramente existe tendencia para um principio de Outono chuvoso em especial a Norte e Centro e provavelmente normal a sul.
Ao avançar pelos meses tornar-se-á cada vez mais seco ....(precipitação abaixo do normal) de forma geral ...
Este é para já os pequenos sinais que os modelos dão de forma mais geral, mas que devo realçar que estamos no principio do Verão e que os sinais por vezes alteram-se de forma drastica no final do verão no que ao Outono e Inverno diz respeito .
Porque está isto dito aqui ??
Porque falamos da seca no Noroeste que certamente durará até ao final de Setembro mas cujos efeitos poderão persistir/acentuar no principio de Outono ...

Neste momento olhar a sazonais apenas serve para "matar a curiosidade" tal a distância que ainda estamos !!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jun 2011 às 23:39)

Paulo H disse:


> Bem observado..
> 
> Mas também é pedagógico afirmar para que o cidadão comum ao ler estas linhas saiba o que seca no noroeste significa! Se afirmarmos que no noroeste existe seca moderada, significa o mesmo, arredondando as coisas, que a mesma precipitação significaria um período chuvoso no algarve!



O IM utiliza se não me enganar na nomenclatura, o chamado indice PDSI para determinar o indice de seca. Este indice utiliza os valores de água no sol, temperatura e pluviosidade para determinar o indice de seca existente.
Importa referir que este indice difere em termos da zona em que estamos, simplesmente porque este indice funciona em comparação com aquilo que é uma valor normal em relação á conjugação das variáveis temperatura, água no solo e pluviosidade. 
Por isso o que choveu na Primavera no Noroeste seria identico quase aos valores normais aqui no Algarve mas em contrapartida encontra-se bastante abaixo no Minho (noroeste). E claro conjugando ainda com a temperatura  bastante acima da média na Primavera essencialmente!!

Melhor explicado é dificil  !!


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2011 às 14:38)

> Em 30 de junho de 2011 e de acordo com o Observatório de seca do IM, a área em situação de seca meteorológica estendeu-se a quase todas as regiões do Norte e Centro, estando agora 3% do continente em seca extrema, 10% em seca severa, 10% em seca moderada e 30% em seca fraca.
> Nos restantes 40% do território continua a não existir seca, pelo que em termos de percentagem do território, o índice de seca meteorológica PDSI2 apresenta a seguinte distribuição nas outras classes: 1% em chuva severa, 5% em chuva moderada, 35% em chuva fraca, 6% em situação normal.


----------



## frederico (18 Ago 2011 às 16:29)




----------



## Dan (18 Ago 2011 às 23:45)

Não só no noroeste, por aqui já é possível observar muitas árvores com as folhas secas, nomeadamente carvalhos, mas também outras espécies.


----------



## João Soares (19 Ago 2011 às 00:39)

Uma das coisas que notei há uns dias atrás e a quantidade de folhas que já estão espalhadas pelas ruas, parece mesmo que entramos em pleno Outono. 
As árvores já começam a ficar despidas, sendo que as folhas são completamente amareladas.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Ago 2011 às 11:15)

João Soares disse:


> Uma das coisas que notei há uns dias atrás e a quantidade de folhas que já estão espalhadas pelas ruas, parece mesmo que entramos em pleno Outono.
> As árvores já começam a ficar despidas, sendo que as folhas são completamente amareladas.



Aqui pelo Algarve notei pelo amuderecimento da alfarroba cerca de 2/3 semanas mais cedo que o normal devido á Primavera quente ...
Em relação á seca não será expectável que haja desenvolvimentos neste mês embora se chover seja o que for ... possa desanuviar ligeiramente na região mais a norte.
Contudo a haver agravamento da situação de seca será no mês de Setembro, em especial e mais na região a Norte !!

Se as previsões dos modelos se mantiverem como estão nesta altura com todos os modelos a darem o mesmo em termos de temperatura e precipitação então a palavra seca seria o que ouveriamos mais no próximo Outono ... Inverno, não havendo excepções á regra.
Seria muito mau ... em especial nas regiões mais a Norte ...

Não me lembro é de ver tanto consistência nos modelos durante estes meses e dessa consistência ser em todos os modelos ...


----------



## Costa (18 Out 2011 às 12:51)

*Re: Seca no Nordeste de Portugal*

Habitantes regressam a aldeia galega submersa há 20 anos

A seca no Minho colocou à vista uma aldeia galega submersa desde 1992, depois da construção da barragem do Alto-Lindoso. Antigos habitantes puderam regressar, emocionados, para verem as antigas casas.

Aceredo era uma pequena aldeia, com cerca de 40 casas e uma centena de habitantes. Em pleno vale do rio Lima e regada ainda pelo rio Calvo, vivia da agricultura, sobretudo das férteis vinhas que se erguiam encosta acima.

A vida fazia-se junto a um rio que ainda há vinte anos corria com pouco mais de dez metros de largo.

Actualmente, com a albufeira do Alto-Lindoso em níveis mínimos históricos e oito meses sem chuva, o rio desceu quase ao seu leito normal, ao longo de vários quilómetros.

Com isto, Aceredo, ou o que resta do povoado, voltou a ressurgir das águas e os seus habitantes começaram a regressar ao centro da aldeia, através de tortuosos e abandonados caminhos que calcorreiam sem hesitar.

É como se de ali nunca tivessem saído. Francisco Villalonga tem 61 anos e da casa onde morou com a família restam hoje os tijolos, derrubados e gastos pelos anos debaixo de água, além dos azulejos da sala onde se faziam as refeições. Até uma piscina, para os "rapazes novos", ainda se pode observar. 

"São coisas que recordam famílias que já não estão, tempos da infância, uma aldeia muito bonita e um povo muito unido. Se pudesse voltar para aqui, era já", explica à Agência Lusa.

"Morei cá como rapaz, como pai de família, recordo a infância dos filhos e os familiares que se encontravam aqui, vinham de Madrid e Barcelona. Não era uma casa grande, mas cabiam todos", recorda, assumindo "saudade" do, agora, Aceredo "velho".

Aquando da construção da barragem do Alto-Lindoso, em Ponte da Barca, proprietários de terrenos e moradores de Aceredo e outras pequenas aldeias de Lobios, na província de Ourense, Galiza, foram indemnizados pela EDP pela subida das águas, em vários metros.

Alguns moradores ficaram logo ali ao lado, em Aceredo "novo", onde todas as casas foram construídas de raiz.

fonte: JN​


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2011 às 14:44)

> *Viana do Castelo: 350 consumidores abastecidos por sistema alternativo devido à falta de água*
> 
> Cerca de 350 consumidores da freguesia de Afife, em Viana do Castelo, estão a ser abastecidos pela rede municipal de água, depois de há duas semanas as nascentes da rede própria terem praticamente secado.
> 
> ...



Que as chuvas que estão previstas nos próximos dias sejam abundantes na zona norte do país que bem precisa.


----------



## Costa (19 Out 2011 às 21:53)

Seca no Minho permite ver aldeia submersa desde 1992

Submersa há 19 anos pela barragem do Alto-Lindoso, a aldeia galega de Aceredo emergiu devido a oito meses sem chuva....






















fonte: Expresso​


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2011 às 22:01)

Excelente Costa, andei há procura de fotos dessas


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2011 às 01:53)

Costa disse:


>



Imagens absolutamente espantosas!

Recorde-se que a barragem do Alto Lindoso é de uso exclusivo para a produção de energia eléctrica.

Na última semana a barragem tem estado sempre em funcionamento durante a manhã/hora de almoço e depois ao final do dia, colmatando assim os picos de consumo. 
Foi isso que levou a que a barragem, já por si com um baixo volume deste o final da primavera, atingi-se valores mínimos recorde. Neste momento está a 28,4%.

O funcionamento da mesma deverá ser justificável pela total ausência de vento e pelo custo elevado da energia nesses períodos, que tem ultrapassado os 70€MWh (mais do que aquilo que se está a pagar em alguns parque eólicos).

Durante os meses de Julho e Agosto, o volume da barragem até se manteve constante muito por culpa do vento que se fez sentir. A energia eólica era armazenada nas barragens com bombagem nas horas de menor consumo (energia mais barata) e utilizada nas horas de maior consumo energético (energia mais cara), poupando assim o recurso a esta barragem.


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2011 às 01:56)

Entretanto, no relatório emitido pelo IM sobre a primeira quinzena de Outubro, já aparece uma boa parte do noroeste em situação de* seca extrema*.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2011 às 15:12)

Felizmente estamos numa altura em que as plantas estão em consumo mínimo.
O problema está no abastecimento de água às populações em determinadas áreas de montanha ou zonas elevadas em que os aquíferos estão muito baixos. Há muitos poços secos...
Felizmente no ano passado afundei o meu poço em mais 4,5 mts (o veio de água entretanto estava cerca de 2\2,5 mts mais abaixo do que era habitual (há mais de 25 anos quando foi encontrado) o que me leva a dizer que precisamos de vários anos húmidos para que os aquíferos regressem ao que eram anos atrás.
Com os próximos dias, e se a chuva o permitir, sairemos da situação de seca - mas para repor os aquíferos de muitas zonas vão ser necessárias várias semanas de chuva.


----------



## JPedroMR (20 Out 2011 às 19:41)

Já ouvi dizer que lá numa terriola perto da "minha" os bombeiros tiveram que levar cisternas com água.

Naquela zona há muita gente que retira água de minas e visto que estão secas, torna-se complicado.

O mesmo se passa com a minha avó, este ano fui à mina e estava practicamente seca. Vale-nos a água da companhia. Entretanto voltei para Lisboa, mas fui lá um fim de semana e até choveu bem! Foi no fim de semana do 15 de Agosto.


----------



## GabKoost (23 Out 2011 às 16:20)

Costa disse:


> Seca no Minho permite ver aldeia submersa desde 1992
> 
> Submersa há 19 anos pela barragem do Alto-Lindoso, a aldeia galega de Aceredo emergiu devido a oito meses sem chuva....​




Como é que um jornal pode dizer semelhante coisa quando choveu vezes em Agosto? E em Junho? E em Maio? E mesmo em Julho se não me engano houveram ocorrências! 

Enfim, a seca é de facto severa mas escusa-se o sensacionalismo barato e de mau gosto.​


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2011 às 17:15)

GabKoost disse:


> Como é que um jornal pode dizer semelhante coisa quando choveu vezes em Agosto? E em Junho? E em Maio? E mesmo em Julho se não me engano houveram ocorrências!
> 
> Enfim, a seca é de facto severa mas escusa-se o sensacionalismo barato e de mau gosto.



Por vezes é uma espécie de memória seletiva a atuar.
O que me parece é que a barragem está tão baixa (como outras no noroeste) devido à intensa utilização para produção de energia elétrica.
Assim pode-se entender que tenha níveis tão baixos.
Penso que se trata de gestão energética, quando temos pela frente todo o outono e inverno para as albufeira verem os seus níveis repostos.
Esperemos que a precipitação ajude.


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2011 às 11:07)

DaniFR disse:


> Gráfico de precipitação em Lamas de Mouro:



Não será certamente o fim da seca meteorológica no noroeste, mas seca extrema já não será certamente.

E Alto Lindoso já enche.


----------

